# WWYD: my 3 yo ds has swollen forehead



## bonbon mama (May 16, 2003)

I noticed this evening that the bite/scratch mark I saw this morning has become a swollen area extending from his upper forehead to the bridge of his nose. He has no pain, no redness. He is behaving normally and has not been ill. His eyes look okay except for the swelling nearby. We have no pets so I am guessing this is a bug bite reaction. It looks weird but that seems to be the extent of the problem. Help.

I am planning on waking every few hours to check on him in bed next to me and reassessing in the morning...


----------



## apple_dumpling (Oct 20, 2004)

Does it almost look like a welt? My dd (and myself) get wicked reactions to mosquito bites and other bug bites. One time dd had a bite on her calf, and half of her leg looked swollen! But it was just the bug bite and the way they make those welts on our bodies. It happens to me too.

I'd trust your instincts and keep an eye on him. Is he running a fever or anything? If your instincts tell you to get it looked at, I would, just for your peace of mind. I didn't take my dd in because I get the same reaction (and so does my brother) so I know our "sweet meat" kind of runs in the family










I usually make a little paste with some warm water and baking soda and put it on the welt if I can... it seems to help a little bit. I've had to go the hydrocortisone and benadryl route with mine because I have had several at one time that were bad... but that is up to you if you want to try those things. If you really feel it's a bug bite maybe someone has some more natural remedies to help speed the healing.

ETA: If it is more like a red "streak" then a swollen welt, I would definitely take him in to get it checked. As I mentioned earlier I have always reacted to bug bites, one time I got bitten in the arm.. and what started out as a routine bite turned into a staph infection. Thank goodness it was caught early... but I had this red streak running down my arm from the site of the bite and it wasn't pretty. I also don't remember any other adverse effects, just having that red streak, but it did turn out to be serious. So go with your instincts and see how it looks as you check on him at night.


----------



## bonbon mama (May 16, 2003)

Thanks for your response. It really helps to see another mother's reasoning. We don't exactly avoid the doctor's office but we prefer to be reasonable about what needs medical attention. Sometimes I worry that I am being too hands-off when considering various ailments.

I am still leaning towards the bug bite scenaria. There is a raised area near his hairline but that is the only part that is even remotely pink. There is no streaking and he is not running a fever. I understand you about some people just being prone to more dramatic skin reactions. He has always been that way. It is a little scarier when it is his face and the tiny nose bridge area. He looks like a completely different child but he is acting fine so I will just continue to keep an eye on him.

Thanks again!


----------



## mavery (Jun 3, 2005)

I had this happen a few years ago. I concluded in the end that it was a bug/spider bite right at my hairline. My forehead swelled up and then the swelling moved down my face - the second day I was swollen around my eyes and nose. I looked weird! But it just passed in another day.

Antihistamine cream would probably reduce the swelling if it's causing discomfort. Otherwise I would wait it out.


----------



## rockinmama (Jan 7, 2005)

At the beginning of the bug season my DD always has a major reaction to her first few bug bites.
Just this weekend she got 2 black fly bites on her forehead that were oozing and really swollen.
She didn't even notice but people kept asking if she fell on her head or something.
Another thing you could try is mashing up some plantain leaf, (kind of a weed that grows close to the ground- it is all over the place in maine) I sometimes just chew it up a bit, and put the pulp on the site. It will draw out any *venom* left if it is a bug bite and help it heal.


----------



## apple_dumpling (Oct 20, 2004)

Glad it helped a little... is it getting any better? I will say that it usually takes a few days for ours to go down... but as the pp have said, my dd doesn't notice hers either.. mine tend to itch really bad, but hers don't, they just "welt up"

If it isn't streaky red or blue, and he isn't running a fever, i'd wait it out for a little longer unless something changes and your instincts tell you to go in.

I understand what you mean about worrying about being too "hands off" sometimes. I am the same way with dd. There have been times when I could have taken her, but I just felt that it wasn't really necessary so I waited. So far we've been alright. I think my instincts will tell me when she really needs to go in for something. It sounds like yours have served you well so far!


----------



## bonbon mama (May 16, 2003)

I wanted to update all of you...

After a couple of days, the swelling is gone and he looks as he normally does. It must have been a strange reaction to a bug bite in a bad place. Thanks for thinking it through with me.









Btw, my natural style of caring for illnesses must have thoroughly indoctrinated him. The second day of swelling had him asking for vitamin C, chamomile tea, ointment, and a bandaid! He knew exactly what he needed at 3 y, 2 months!


----------

